# Salt Dogg VS Others



## Stonebrook Fenc (Nov 4, 2014)

We are looking at purchasing a Salt Dogg SHPE2000 poly salt spreader. I am trying to compare it to other poly spreaders like the Western, Sno Ex, Sno Way. Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I like the auger driven Saltdogg. You don't have to tighten/adjust the pintle chain after it stretches. And there are fewer grease points. And it's close to 2K less than the Tornado. The Polycaster which is the same as the Tornado can be had for less than the Tornado, but still about a thousand more than the Saltdogg. I like the idea of the "barn doors" on the Tornado/Polycaster as you don't have to mess with a tarp like on the Saltdogg but it won't work on my truck as I have a ladder rack on it and I'd never be able to open the doors with the ladder rack on it.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Agree with harleyjeff, we have a shpe1500 & 2000, both are great salters. Bought the 1500 used 2 years ago and replaced the vibrator last year and the spinner motor this year (which was from the 2000 that we got in 2006). So 6+ years of no problems isnt bad and they definitely paid for themselves time and time again.

and I was thinking of making the cover on them like the tornados, might try that next year. Dealing with the tarp by myself is a pain, well that depends on which way I take the tarp off lol


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Also the saltdogg is a fully contained unit, so it doesn't dump salt out the back like a fisher/western.

I just bought a new 2000 for $3500 shipped to me last week from central parts warehouse.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dodgegmc1213;1860105 said:


> Agree with harleyjeff, we have a shpe1500 & 2000, both are great salters. Bought the 1500 used 2 years ago and replaced the vibrator last year and the spinner motor this year (which was from the 2000 that we got in 2006). So 6+ years of no problems isnt bad and they definitely paid for themselves time and time again.
> 
> and I was thinking of making the cover on them like the tornados, might try that next year. Dealing with the tarp by myself is a pain, well that depends on which way I take the tarp off lol


Friend cut a sheet of plywood in half and put hinges on it


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1860146 said:


> Friend cut a sheet of plywood in half and put hinges on it


Theres an idea


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I only got my shpe 2000 middle of last year but i loved it. Only things i can say is it does spread harder to the drivers side, not a problem for me. It is really difficult to grease so either plan on taking the salter off or buy the grease kit. Oh and make sure your alternator meets the amps cause the truck i had it on last year was lower than it was supposed to be and the controller will shut off every 20 minutes or so and it gets annoying. I recommend getting one. the only other salter i would be interested in is the boss vbx mainly just because i am a boss guy but it looks good, i have no experience with it though


----------



## Stonebrook Fenc (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you all for the feedback. I have ordered the Salt Dogg. I will post back and let you know our experience.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

How much you get it for?


----------



## Stonebrook Fenc (Nov 4, 2014)

$3899 no tax shipped to my front door from Wise Sales.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

ouch...


----------



## Stonebrook Fenc (Nov 4, 2014)

Whats the going rate for a new one?


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

http://angelos-supplies.com/1248/2003/
http://www.candiatrailers.com/specials.php
http://www.centralparts.com/equipme...eaders/buyers-poly-v-box-salt-dogg-spreaders/

If you need to get it shipped you're going to pay a bit more I guess.....I was just joking on that other post.

They are decent spreaders but definitely have their issues. Controllers mainly.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I paid 3500 shipped from central parts warehouse.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Coulda saved 400 bucks by shopping around.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

did you get last years model or the 1 with the updated chute and spinner?


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

We have 4 of them. No problems so far.


----------



## Stonebrook Fenc (Nov 4, 2014)

it is this years model.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I just paid 2980 for a new one, no shipping though.


----------



## Stonebrook Fenc (Nov 4, 2014)

From whom??


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Stonebrook Fenc;1861410 said:


> From whom??


Dexter Company, Bucyrus, Ohio.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I got the new chute as well


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;1861466 said:


> I got the new chute as well


You mean your mom got the new chute.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

JD Dave;1861539 said:


> You mean your mom got the new chute.


My dad wishes.


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

What is the updated chute look like? I have a 1500 and 2000. No real problems other than the spread pattern to the drivers side. Does this fix that?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

sns250;1862302 said:


> What is the updated chute look like? I have a 1500 and 2000. No real problems other than the spread pattern to the drivers side. Does this fix that?


Mine spreads like an undertailgate as well. 80% drivers side. Nice for shooting under cars but kind of a pita in wide open areas. I've also read the newer style auger motor has less problems with jamming (and fits the older models?). Could be the garbage salt we were getting during the "shortage" last year but still a pita nonetheless. Thank god for the nut welded to the end of the shaft. God knows how many tons have been ran through it over the years, can't really complain too much


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

How do you guys set up the baffles? Leave em wide open, half closed?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Mine are about 1/2-2/3closed. Seems it can be too much for the auger to take all the way open at times and all the lots are usually decent blacktop so doesn't take too much to get it to melt down. Auger never goes above 5-6 spinner always 10.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We take all the baffles completely out on ours. Auger on 6-8, spinner on 5-9.

I have noticed the 2 units, as well as the one older with the analog (looks like a Karrier) controller, that the controllers died on and we replaced with Karrier Omega controllers seem to carry more speed if they're turned all the way up than the digital style.

From experience, you'll want to keep a spare controller handy. They've gotten better over the last 3 years or so, but they're still not the most reliable controllers from the factory. We just replace them as they die with Omega's.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

My baffles are probably 2 1/2 - 3 inches open, auger on 3 and spinner on 6 or 7 and it puts out a very decent amount of salt and I drive at a decent speed when spreading. On pre treat my sites looks like it has a dusting of snow on it lol


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Mine are also between 2-3 inches open. If we open them all the way we seem to have auger jamming issues. Usually auger runs 3-4 and spinner 5-10 depending in what's getting salted.

Does anyone have a photo of the new chute? I'm still interested to see what the change is in this years model. I tried finding it on Google but I don't even see a mention if the chute change anywhere.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

https://interactivepdf.uniflip.com/2/33536/282332/pub/html5.html

Thats the link to a brochure on saltdoggs website about the high flow chute and bigger spinner.....to correct a problem that according to them doesn't exist.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Is it the new digital controllers that have these problems everyone mentioned? I never had a problem with the chute/spinner, besides the motor crapping out slowly. Like others have said it does throw more to the driver side but never seen it as a problem.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

dodgegmc1213;1863131 said:


> Is it the new digital controllers that have these problems everyone mentioned? I never had a problem with the chute/spinner, besides the motor crapping out slowly. Like others have said it does throw more to the driver side but never seen it as a problem.


They were know for a very uneven spread pattern. Very heavy to one side or another. The controllers are also an issue. I bought a 2250 last year that needed a new controller before the unit ever saw salt.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I'll snap a pic of the new vs old side by side tomorrow.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Damn, I just bought mine a couple of weeks ago, and they must have given me the old model chute! Mind doesn't have that nice shroud around the spinner like the one in your picture does. I'd love to have that for better containment. Damn does that piss me off. I've still got to go back to pick up my plow from them when they're done Winterizing it, so I'm definitely going to say something and see if I can get them to switch mine out. They should since it hasn't been used yet.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

The shroud is adjustable as well to help direct the spread pattern.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

And the spinner disc is a lot bigger.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Actually, I'm not sure now. Mine does look like your newer model, but without the shroud around the spinner, doesn't it?


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

That explains why the new spinner motor I bought has the long wire harness on it


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Harleyjeff;1864222 said:


> Actually, I'm not sure now. Mine does look like your newer model, but without the shroud around the spinner, doesn't it?


That's def the old one.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Damn. That sure pisses me off. I'll address it with CPW in the next day or two.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Weird because I bought mine from cpw.


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks gold pro. I am very interested in the new chute. Do you feel as though it is going to fix the spread pattern? I also like the fact that chunks of salt can not get stuck in the chute anymore because it's all open.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I have no idea, it does look like its designed better tho.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

When I talked to the dealer, I was told that it was designed to spread more evenly and less jams. They call it high flow or something


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Harleyjeff;1864274 said:


> Damn. That sure pisses me off. I'll address it with CPW in the next day or two.


I would address it with salt dogg if you don't get anywhere with them. If you are going to be buying a leftover you should at least get a discount on it.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

You can adjust spread pattern on the Salt Dogg. Remove the cover for spinner motor and the loosen the motors bolts. There is adjustment to slide it forward or backward depending on where you need the salt to fall on the spinner. Did it last year and made a huge difference.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mine came with the old style as well, doesn't hurt my feelings as we already know what to set them at to make it work decent.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I'd def try and get money back or a new spreader chute


----------



## SGSMAN (Feb 7, 2010)

We had a 1500 and a 2000 for four years without a problem.i think they are great.


----------

